# VW CC Pros & Cons



## ozie33 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am VERY interested in purchasing a CC I would like to hear a lot of the Pros and Cons that many of you face with this car. Also one of my biggest quetsions pertains to the size. I'm about 6'2" and wanted to know if I and my passengers would be tight. 
Thanks


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (ozie33)*

My father sits in mine and he is 6'4" and has no problems. A friend of mine is 5'11" and he is uncomfortable in the car. How did you feel when you drove it?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (grandbay)*

I am 5'10 and love it, had a buddy who is 6'2 sit behind me once and he just had to slouch a little bit.


----------



## ozie33 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (Veedubin02)*

I'm going to test drive one this weekend. What are some of the Pros and Cons?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (ozie33)*

The only cons I can think of is the options packaging, however depending on a model you pick it might not matter.
Pros: CC Sport (especially 6sp manual) is probably the best car you can buy for the price. You will have performance, safety and looks (the wow factor)


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (mdtony)*

I agree on the packaging I dont understand why it is that just because i want a manual I obviously dont want Nav or a sunroof.


----------



## stereo01 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (ozie33)*

I've had the CC Sport model for about a month. It is the only car I've had where there is zero wind noise inside the cabin at up to 80 miles an hour. I can go from 40mph to 60 mph and hear no difference inside the cabin. I hear the tires on the road and a whisper of the wind outside but that 's all. For me, the 4 cylinder engine has all the power I need. If I were to change anything on the car it would be to make the seat about 1/2" wider where your hipbone is. The seat has the catcher mitt style which is a little tight there for me. However, I'm getting use to it and it does not bother me now. It's a great car and I"m glad I purchased it.


----------



## ozie33 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (Veedubin02)*

Is this car that much better in stick as opposed to automatic?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (ozie33)*

depends on how u drive if u want manual than get it or go for the 6 cylinder and get auto with padal shifting they all have there up's and downs me i'm going for the 6 cylinder highline i want the more power and all the options


----------



## ozie33 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (volks76)*

Options like?


----------



## moose's cc (May 18, 2009)

im 6'1 and very comfortable in my VR6. I have had it for about 3 weeks now and have not found any cons yet.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Dude first off the guy talking about HighLines is in Canada and they have different setups, second VW has a website go to it and look at the options. Actually look for some of this information yourself instead of posting a thousand questions that have been answered or that you could easily find the answer to yourself.
We need more info from you, what engine are you looking at? Have you actually done any research yourself on this car are did you see one and just figure youd come ask as many questios about it as possible? If you are going 2.0t and want an Auto then wait for the 2010s when they get DSG because the current auto, tiptronic, is a POS compared to DSG. No offense of course to those with Tip.
Not trying to be a dick but we are all grown ups here and we should all know how to use the internet to get the answers we want. After a good search if you still cant find it then come ask but dont just pose every question that pops into your head.
Soon this forum is going to look like the MKIV/MKV forums.


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (ozie33)*

Mine is a 2.0 T Sport. My major pros and cons follow.
Pros:
- Styling inside and out really pleases me and gets lots of compliments
- Mileage is terrific for a mid-sized sedan (highway range nearly 600 miles)
- Value for price paid - nobody else sells this good a car for approx. 25K
- Accommodates four people and their luggage very well
- OK off the line, and plenty of passing power
- Control layout very clear and logical
- Very comfortable seats and driving position
- Incredibly quiet cabin - can carry on normal conversation at 80 mph +
Cons:
- VW of America option packaging is just stupid
- Steering feels numb at highway speed
- 2.0 T engine sounds like a bucket of bolts when started cold
- Dealer quality is uneven
- Doesn't have quite the "carved out of one piece of metal" feel of an Audi A4 - some cost interior cost cutting is evident, especially on the IP and center console
On balance, I am a happy customer. Doing it over again I almost certainly would choose the CC, though I might see how hard a bargain I could drive on a VR6 Sport - I would like more power and more equipment.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: VW CC Pros & Cons (ozie33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ozie33* »_I'm going to test drive one this weekend. What are some of the Pros and Cons?

I have a '07 GTI with the 2.0T engine and DSG and my Dad has a '08 VR6 Passat Wagon (4Motion) that I drive a lot.
Pros
Aggressive front-end
VR6 engine is mated well with 4Motion and Tiptronic A/T
DSG coming with 2010 2.0T (worth waiting for)
Sport seats
New NAV (RNS-510)
Large trunk
Cons
No DSG for VR6
Back-end looks like a Ford Taurus
Sunroof only tilts -- doesn't open
Sedan doesn't have rear wiper (personal preference)
Steeply sloped back reduces rear-seat passenger headroom
Frameless windows
-------------------------------------
I would look for a deal on a VR6 4Motion. That car is sweet!
Just my.02 cents.
Good luck.


----------



## eclane (May 7, 2009)

No HIDs with the 4 banger is my only "Wish I had on mine." If the sunroof actually opened, then i would be jealous of the Lux and up models too!


----------



## shucky (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (eclane)*

Sounds like bucket of bolts when started cold? lol... I dont know about the rest of you, but I find my CC is exceptionally quiet. Even on startup (cold) I dont really hear much (its quiet). Its nowhere near as raucious upon startup as my wifes Tiggy (same engine). But I love both the CC and the Tiggy. 
No cons so far for me, had mine about 2 months now. 
Pros:
Style - lots of compliments like others have said.
Cabin - I like it, its comfortable, and an excellent cruiser
Power - stock is nice, chipped is great
Stability - I find highway stability rock solid. 
Ride - A little jouncy at times, but acceptable for a car with a bit of sporting nature. 
Cons - 
Should have 18 inch wheels stock on the sport. Not 17's. 
Nothing else


----------



## VWVirgin1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (eclane)*

Everything that Eclane said - I have the Lux model and the sunroof has yet to be cracked open - useless.
Other than those two things I love my car.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VWVirgin1)*

I must be different than most of you, I had sunroofs on my last three cars and 90 percent of the time it was used it was venting never opened. I would love to have the venting roof on my sport.


----------



## krf135 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Same here -- almost never slide mine open. I won't miss the noise or the buffetting of a retracted sunroof when mine arrives


----------



## derreno (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Not trying to be a dick but we are all grown ups here and we should all know how to use the internet to get the answers we want. After a good search if you still cant find it then come ask but don't just pose every question that pops into your head.
Soon this forum is going to look like the MKIV/MKV forums.

I don't think you are trying to be a dick, you are just being a dick.
As long as these are public forums, any body should feel free to ask whatever they like and you should feel just as free to ignore anything you think is not up to your elevated level.
I have run into this type of response a few times and it is completely unnecessary and gives off the impression that owning a VW is some elitist endeavor that is not for everyone.
the original poster demonstrated his knowledge of the internet by finding this forums and realizing it as a resource to obtain new information or confirm information located elsewhere on the internet. I agree that the posting lacked pertinent information, but that is easily rectified by asking probing questions and not unjustifiably berating innocent curiosity.
The people's car deserves a people's forum to discuss it in. if that doesn't sit well with anyone reading this post, than perhaps you should look for you cars in Stuttgart instead of Wolfsburg.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (krf135)*

Ditto, 90% or more of my sunroof time is "closed or just vented" anyway.
I wish the iPod interface would work w/ MFD and/or the head unit...this should be standard by now given how ubiquitous the iPod is.
This car is stellar to me so far...very nice daily commuter hitting 30mpg or so, on a 65'ish miles round trip.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (derreno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derreno* »_
I don't think you are trying to be a dick, you are just being a dick.
As long as these are public forums, any body should feel free to ask whatever they like and you should feel just as free to ignore anything you think is not up to your elevated level.
I have run into this type of response a few times and it is completely unnecessary and gives off the impression that owning a VW is some elitist endeavor that is not for everyone.
the original poster demonstrated his knowledge of the internet by finding this forums and realizing it as a resource to obtain new information or confirm information located elsewhere on the internet. I agree that the posting lacked pertinent information, but that is easily rectified by asking probing questions and not unjustifiably berating innocent curiosity.
The people's car deserves a people's forum to discuss it in. if that doesn't sit well with anyone reading this post, than perhaps you should look for you cars in Stuttgart instead of Wolfsburg. 








This is the thought process that gets forums cluttered with the same questions every other day. Questions that could be answered in less time than it took the OP to type out the first post. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

